# BMW E36 M3 OEM Alarm Chirp.



## Impulss (Sep 5, 2002)

Hey E36 M owners.... i am desperately searching for a sound clip of the OEM Alarm chirp.

The E46 BMW OEM alarm seems to "beep" now.... I want the trademark BMW "chirp chirp"!!

Here is my thread on this subject: http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=34897

Can someone please post the E36 alarm chirp? Thanks!


----------



## DINANISR3 (Aug 16, 2002)

R u talking about how it chirps twice when locking.. and chrips once when unlocked? kinda sounds like a laser gun...


----------



## Impulss (Sep 5, 2002)

Yup! exactly... why did BMW get rid of that sound for the E46 alarm??


----------



## dakarm (Apr 1, 2002)

I'm not 100% sure but isn't it just a function of the siren?

if so, couldn't you just swap the siren? I don't know if the siren has any other function so I don't know if it would work or not.

just my .03 cents :angel:


----------



## CzTom (May 25, 2002)

FYI, siren also has battery to power the siren and controller if battery cables are cut.


----------

